# Telefonieren mit Linux

## hambuergaer

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein tolles Tool, mit dem ich unter Gentoo Internettelefonie betreiben kann. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen, wenns geht mit Gui??

Gruß, hambuergaer.

----------

## ian!

linphone, kphone und gnomemeeting solltest du dir einmal näher anschauen.

----------

## hambuergaer

Danke, das werde ich gleich mal probieren. Noch eine Frage. Wie kann ich mein Micro unter Gentoo konfigurieren?

----------

## Aldo

 *hambuergaer wrote:*   

> ich suche ein tolles Tool, mit dem ich unter Gentoo Internettelefonie betreiben kann.

 

Schau dir mal Teamspeak an...

----------

## norc

Teamspeak läuft unter Gentoo??

----------

## Lenz

Ja.

----------

## mo-ca

ja teamspeak gibts für alle unix systeme ..

aber ich dachte das is nur zum kommuzieren bei spielen (online)

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

teamspeak geht -> bei mir zwar nicht, aber egal.

es gibt "skype" für windows -> 1A qualität!! da gibts ein howto, wie man das mit wine zum laufen bringt.

teamspeak is nämlich eher schlechte qualität.

ciao

----------

## norc

und gibs das auch im portage?? wenn ja dann weiß ich nicht wo...

und wenn nein, wo krieg ich das entsprechende Paket?

----------

## sOuLjA

skype kannst du höchstens nur emulieren...

ansonsten teamspeak hab ich selbst mal benutzt, gibts im portage.

*  media-sound/teamspeak2-client-bin

      Latest version available: 2.0.32.60-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 7,358 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.teamspeak.org

      Description: The TeamSpeak voice communication tool

      License:     as-is

*  media-sound/teamspeak2-server-bin

      Latest version available: 2.0.19.40

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 563 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.teamspeak.org/

      Description: The Teamspeak Voice Communication Server

      License:     as-is

----------

## norc

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=teamspeak

<<-- hab ich grad gefunden. bedeutet das, das es im portage ist oder nicht??

Wie kann ich eigentlich gezielt nach Programmen suchen, ob sie im Portage sind, wenn der name des Paketes nicht identisch mit dem Programmnamen ist??

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

1) RTFM -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

2) emerge -s paket bzw. emerge search paket.

ciao

----------

## norc

ok, habs jetzt emerged. thx

----------

## hambuergaer

Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis. Es gibt schon als Beta die Kommunikationssoftware Skype für Linux. Hab diese schon im Einsatz unter Windows gesehen und fand sie wirklich gut. Version 0.90.0.6 ist schon im Portage  :Smile: 

http://www.skype.com/home.html

----------

## MrTom

Zu Skype gibt es auch schon einen dicken Eintrag im deutschen Forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188349

Da werden sie geholfen  :Wink: 

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

[WERBUNG]

Linux Magazin 08/04 (aktuelle Ausgabe)

Titelthema: IP-Telefonie

[/WERBUNG]

cruxnor

----------

## christophd

skype gibts auch nativ für linux, ist qt basierend

----------

## mondauge

Ja, Teamspeak2 gibts für Linux und es läuft auch richtig gut. Als Telefonie Ersatz ist es aber nicht gedacht. Z.B. kann man mit TeamSpeak niemanden anrufen, sondern man muss sich anderweitig verabreden (z.b. über IRC|ICQ|...) um sich dann auf nem TS Server zu treffen, auf den man Zugriff hat.

----------

## samo

Hallo,

kann man Skype auch zum richtigen Telefonieren ins Festnetz (z.B. mit Sipgate-Account) verwenden?

Bisher benutze ich dazu kphone.

Gruß

----------

## error26

skype windows benutzer haben scho das feature skypeout mit dem man in alle herren länder zu pstn aschlüssen telefonieren kann (innerhalb europa 1,5 cent/min). wir linuxer müssen da noch warten. übrigens ist skype linux  2 skype windows sehr schlecht. bei win 2 win hatte ich keine probleme. vielleicht liegts an der früne linux version vielleicht aber an artsd?

----------

